# Ninjutsu in Montreal /South Shore



## waystland (May 13, 2009)

looking for a Ninjutsu school in Montreal or South Shore to drop in on and check out will traveling and would like to watch or participate for a class.
thanks


----------



## canit (May 13, 2009)

Of the training options in Montreal I would recommend this dojo - http://bujinkandojomontreal.ca/english/


----------



## Troy Wideman (May 13, 2009)

Hello,

There is also a branch Genbukan Dojo in Montreal. If you check out the Canadian Genbukan website www.genbukan.ca you can get directions. Sean Muncaster leads the group and he is a very talented martial artist. He also holds a lower level menkyo licence in two ryu ha, Asayama Ichiden ryu Taijutsu and Gyokko Ryu Kosshi Jutsu Tanemura Ha.


Kind Regards,

Troy Wideman


----------



## waystland (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info i will give them a call


----------

